# Occult Novels for Women



## Laura Stamps (May 31, 2007)

*PRESS RELEASE*
Laura Stamps
calico-kittycat@hotmail.com​ 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE​ 

*OCCULT NOVELS FOR WOMEN*​ 

(Columbia, SC, USA). Kittyfeather Press publishes a series of Occult novels for women, portraying contemporary Pagans and Witches realistically. Empowering. Informative. Entertaining. Unique. You've never read novels like these! ​ 
This series is written by award-winning novelist and poet, Laura Stamps, whose short stories and poems have appeared in over 700 literary magazines, journals, and anthologies worldwide. Winner of the *Muses Prize Best Poet of the Year 2005* and the recipient of a *Pulitzer Prize* nomination and seven *Pushcart Award* nominations, she is the author of more than thirty-five novels and poetry books. A Wiccan Witch, she has been involved in feral cat rescue for many years and currently cares for five housecats and a feral colony of nine cats. ​ 
Each novel in this series weaves an entertaining story, as well as including useful information about feral cat rescue, how to shrink uterine fibroids naturally, herbal remedies, surviving perimenopause, and more. Each chapter also contains a spell, chant, or magickal prosperity principle that works. "It is important to me, as a Witch, that there should be novels in the marketplace portraying contemporary Pagans as we really are in everyday life," says Stamps. "That means the characters in these novels face the same problems as anyone else (marriage difficulties, divorce, financial challenges, illness, self-esteem issues, etc). But because they are Witches, they use magick to solve their problems, making these books great fun to read, whether you are Pagan or not." ​ 
This Occult fiction series is only available from Kittyfeather Press. Each novel in the series is published in a special, collectible edition and signed by the author. Readers can order from the website (Kittyfeather Press: Occult Fiction). You can also email calico-kittycat@hotmail.com with questions about ordering or about the novels.​ 
Laura Stamps
"Occult Novels for Women"
KITTYFEATHER PRESS
P.O. Box 212534
Columbia, SC 29221-2534 (USA)
calico-kittycat@hotmail.com
Kittyfeather Press: Occult Fiction ​


----------

